# Very Nice Audi A2.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

7x17" Momo Quantum wheels with 205/40R17" Yokohama's.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's mine. 7,5x17 wheels off my S3 and Bilstein springs and shocks. Clicked over 100.000Km in July.


----------



## markar121 (Sep 26, 2012)

*How to import an Audi A2 to California?*

How to import an Audi A2 to California? 
I would love to be able to import an Audi A2 diesel into California. It is such an efficient vehicle, I am surprised that we don't see some enterprising individuals importing them. If they pass EU emissions standards, they must pass here? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

DMEX said:


> Here's mine. 7,5x17 wheels off my S3 and Bilstein springs and shocks. Clicked over 100.000Km in July.


Very cool car like that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Momo Quantum, 7x17", ET35, Yokohama S-Drive 205/40R17.*


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Volcanology (Dec 5, 2019)

That's some nice looking wheels.Now I'm thinking of buying one for me now since I'm also buying Fluke 323 Multimeter to replace my old multimeter.


----------



## Finalism (Jan 9, 2020)

I really like the look of Quantum wheels, especially with Audi's.


----------



## Lawner (Feb 24, 2020)

*hey*

very cool car


----------

